# CCENT/CCNA exam advice



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm currently in the midst of preparing my first ever CCENT ICND1 exam. I want to know what is the experience look like when writing this particular exam and I also want to know if there are any lab work involved on writing the CCENT ICND1 exam.

The simulation software that I use to do the lab work is Packet Tracer. It's a very neat program, but sometimes - it often doesn't include most of the commands that I have to know to pass the ICND1 (and the subsequent ICND2) exam.

My question is, which particular advice that you can give to me on preparing the ICND1 exam? The hardest part I found out is - subnetting, classful/classed IP addressing and the biggie is knowing the command lines.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Some of this may be of use Command-line utilities: TCP/IP
The Command-Line in Windows XP- TCP/IP and Networking Tools


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

There are practice exams available for purchase that simulate the feel of the live exam. I write for a company that creates practice exams, so my opinion is heavily biased as to which one is the best.

Test takers are required to sign a confidentiality agreement before being allowed to take a Cisco exam. As such, I cannot disclose whether there are any simulations on the live exam. However, Cisco does mention in their Certification Exam Tutorial that Cisco certification exams can contain simulation questions, and Boson's practice exam also includes them. If Packet Tracer is not working for you, there are several other router simulation products that are available for purchase (and again, my opinion is biased).


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

joeten said:


> Some of this may be of use Command-line utilities: TCP/IP
> The Command-Line in Windows XP- TCP/IP and Networking Tools


Thanks, Joeten, but those aren't going to help him much regarding Cisco's IOS command line interface.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok Cisco - IOS Tutorial


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

joeten said:


> Ok Cisco - IOS Tutorial


Much better.  Consider, though, if he doesn't already know these basics, it is likely that he'll be way out of his element for the live exam.

My primary complaint regarding the CCENT is that it is a misnamed certification. The certification's name (Cisco Certified Entry Networking Technician) causes techs to mistakenly believe that it is an exam for people starting out in IT. In reality, it is designed for people who are just starting to administer Cisco devices - which typically comes after a good bit of real-world IT experience, because no sane company will hire an inexperienced tech to administer Cisco routers.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup there are few things like that, sound simple and are far from it


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very good suggestions, folks! Thanks for your help! Apart from those, I also need some help on determining on how to properly finding out the valid hosts and adresses through subnetting/supernetting - either classful or classless.

I know out of my head that RIPv2, EIGRP, IS-IS, OSPF all support classless routing (aka CIDR/VLSM), but RIPv1 does not.

Any resources out there on configuring out the number of valid hosts?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Just practice until you can do it in your sleep. The number of hosts is always 2^n-2, where n is the number of host bits. The -2 is because the first address is the network address and the last address is the broadcast address.

Writing out a table will help you to visualize everything:

/32 (255.255.255.255) - 0 host bits - typically used to denote a single host
/31 (255.255.255.254) - 1 host bit - not used
/30 (255.255.255.252) - 2 host bits = 2 hosts (4-2)
/29 (255.255.255.248) - 3 host bits = 6 hosts (8-2)
/28 (255.255.255.240) - 4 host bits = 14 hosts (16-2)
/27 (255.255.255.224) - 5 host bits = 30 hosts (32-2)
/26 (255.255.255.192) - 6 host bits = 62 hosts (64-2)
/25 (255.255.255.128) - 7 host bits = 126 hosts (128-2)
/24 (255.255.255.0) - 8 host bits = 254 hosts (256-2)

And you can keep going from there... every time you take a bit from the network portion and use it for the host portion, you're basically doubling the number of hosts:
/23 (255.255.254.0) - 9 host bits = 510 hosts 
/22 (255.255.252.0) - 10 host bits = 1022 hosts 
/21 (255.255.248.0) - 11 host bits = 2046 hosts
/20 (255.255.240.0) - 12 host bits = 4094 hosts
/19 (255.255.224.0) - 13 host bits = 8190 hosts
/18 (255.255.192.0) - 14 host bits = 16382 hosts
/17 (255.255.128.0) - 15 host bits = 32766 hosts
/16 (255.255.0.0) - 16 host bits = 65534 hosts
...and so on.


----------



## 1337_807 (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been wondering if the exam materials has changed? Because from what I heard about discovery and exploration? I have study materials stuff and I don't know if they are updated. 

Mr. Michael, I saw it that you are a career expert, I need an advice about where to go in the ICT field, I'm interested in networking and understands the basic fundamentals but when I graduated I love programming. But I got deployed in the networking environment. I'm just confused about which way to go? Programming or Networking? Can you help me? :sad:


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

1337_807 said:


> I've been wondering if the exam materials has changed? Because from what I heard about discovery and exploration? I have study materials stuff and I don't know if they are updated.
> 
> Mr. Michael, I saw it that you are a career expert, I need an advice about where to go in the ICT field, I'm interested in networking and understands the basic fundamentals but when I graduated I love programming. But I got deployed in the networking environment. I'm just confused about which way to go? Programming or Networking? Can you help me? :sad:


I don't know what study materials you have, so I don't know whether they've changed from what you've got. 

There is no wrong decision as long as you're doing what you enjoy doing. That's the key, really. Do you enjoy programming? Do that. Do you enjoy network support? Do that. It doesn't matter which you do as long as you enjoy it. People who are in IT because it is what they enjoy doing typically do much better than those who are in it for the money or for job stability.

One quick note - be sure to start your own discussion thread next time rather than hop in someone else's. That way, if someone else has the same question as you do, they can see that a thread already exists that might help them answer their question. Plus, it keeps the other person's thread uncluttered with stuff that isn't relevant to his/her question, ya know?  No worries... just letting you know for next time.


----------



## 1337_807 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you very much for the advice that was the thing in my head, if you enjoy it do it.  Anyway sorry for posting here  especially for the thread starter 

Going back to the main thread, the study materials that I have right now are from train signal CCENT and CCNA ICND1/2 and the Lammle Press CCNA 14modules...


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

For Lammle Press, check the copyright date. The exam hasn't been completely overhauled in a while, but new questions have appeared in the last couple years. For Train Signal, you'll likely have to contact them and ask them whether their content is current.


----------



## 1337_807 (Dec 12, 2009)

For Lammle Press I have 2009 while I guess my Train Signal its 2007.  Seems like its kinda outdated ?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Probably. Many concepts haven't changed since then... but still, things do get added and removed. The safest bet is to have updated training materials. After all, you don't want to have to pay for an expensive exam twice...


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry if this thread gets bumped up, but I have a question about the ICND1 (640-822) exam.

When I checked over the Pearson VUE website, it gives me a listing to book for the 640-822 exam, but I found out these other exams with the same topic, but at least one of them offers a "practice test" and an "official learning lab":

*640-822PT: Official ICND1 Prep + Test Bundle (includes 640-822 exam and official practice test) 

640-822TL: Official ICND1 Learning Lab + Test Bundle (includes 640-822 exam and official learning lab)*

What are the differences between these two?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

That'd be a question best asked of Pearson VUE. However, if I had to guess, I'd guess that the "Prep" is a practice exam and the "learning lab" is a simulated lab environment.


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry for my delay in responding this, but thanks for your feedback in regards for the CCENT exam. Right now, I'm still learning all of the commands that I need to know for the CCENT exam.

I also wonder if I have to know "unabbreviated commands"? I usually do some abbreviations using the packet tracer simulation.

I often feel comfortable using "abbreviated commands" because it is much faster. Has anyone gone through that route when they studied for their CCENT (and CCNA) exam?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

It is preferable if you know the unabbreviated commands. You'll likely be asked questions on them, but they're not generally "trivia" types of questions. That said, they will indeed test your knowledge.

I have edited your post to remove questionable software; I will discuss it with you via private message.


----------

